

TripIt Joins Concur to Become Bigger, Better and Stronger ($120M USD) - Anon84
http://blog.tripit.com/2011/01/tripit-joins-concur-to-become-bigger-better-and-stronger.html

======
polynomial
Oddly enough I received news of this just as I was filling out my travel plans
for the year…

